# 8 month puppy old ate a sock



## Braccarius

...no her stomach didn't break it down and if I didn't see it within 24-48 hours it would be a trip to the vet...


----------



## Ranger

Socks can be pretty serious items to swallow. I know a few dogs who "passed them" without problem and one dog who promptly threw it up ten minutes after swallowing it (owners were completely unaware he'd swallowed one). BUT I also know of a few dogs who had to go in for major surgery and worse.

If it were my dog, I'd probably go into the vet ASAP and see what they say/recommend. If you choose not to, watch your dog closely for any signs of restlessness, lethargy, bloating, vomiting, white gums, as well as constipation. If you see any of the above or even suspect any of the above, get into the vet ASAP.


----------



## DaisyGolden

If it was a few days ago it probably should have passed by now. I would take her to the vet for an xray as soon as possible. Waiting could be very dangerous. I hope everthing turns out okay.


----------



## MittaBear

I would expect for a sock to come out whole in her poop - so you'd notice it for sure.

Chester has eaten a few things he shouldn't have and I usually make a call to the vet. Generally, he'll tell us if he has any trouble pooping or throws up, to bring him in. Otherwise, it should pass. The time that he ate femine hygeine products from the garbage and a toothpick, they passed in about 3 days.

If you still haven't seen anything in her poop, I would call the vet and see what he/she thinks. They might say to bring her in.


----------



## magiclover

My Jazz did this 2 years ago when she was about 6 months old. She became very ill and was hospitalized. Fortunately she passed it without surgery. I would contact your vet ASAP for advice.

Keep the socks out of her reach which I know is hard with kids. It took quite awhile for her to outgrow this habit. I hope all goes well with Ruby!


----------



## Ljilly28

It is a wonder our golden puppies survive into adulthood. I wish I could ask them WHY they must do these dumb things. I agree there is a chance she will process it and a chance she'll get supersick. The vet might be able to see it on xray. That is what I would do- try to find its location in there.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Socks are usually not dense enough to show up on a radiograph. Usually we look for an obstructive gas pattern in the intestines. If dogs get obstructed, they vomit and don't eat. I, of course, see the things that don't pass... but for every one of those, there are probably 100's that do pass. My first golden ate 1/2 a corn cob which she vomited up 6 weeks later!!!


----------



## Lexis Dad

Lexis ate a whole throw rug when she was a pup and passed it but that was a long week following her around to make sure it took about 8 to 10 time for her to stop with the threads and yarn very lucky. We do not have any small rugs on the floor with Fenway in the house now for 9 days.


----------



## BayBeams

I would definitely consult with your vet. My friend's Aussie died after eating part of a wash cloth she didn't know he had eaten. They discovered it during exploratory surgery for a possible blockage but the intestines had become necrotic and the 1 year old dog did not survive.


----------



## em6984

I'm really worried about this pup, can we have an update? Our retrievers really are little vacuums :'(


----------



## codog11

She has been fine and no change in her bathroom habits. She may have already passed it and I did not notice it. My wife is taking her to the vet today to get micro-chipped so she is going to bring it up.


----------



## paula bedard

I'd be concerned too. My sister's Golden ate her young daughter's undies and had to have surgery to remove the obstruction. These were thin cotton undies, yet they kinked up as they moved through the intestines and caused a blockage. 

I would think a sock would be obvious to notice if she passed it. My fingers are crossed that she's fine and sock has passed or will pass safely.


----------



## Karen519

*Tony*

Tony

Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## jackie_hubert

How did the vet visit go?


----------



## typercy

Hope everything goes well. We lost our first golden to a sock. She ate at least two, and threw up one of them, but the other obstructed her intestines and our vet said that as soon as the obstruction occurs, the intestine begins to die.  Her symptoms were lethargic, vomitting, not eating or eliminating. She just looked miserable. She was only 7 years old and we still miss her. Best wishes.


----------



## Jleway

Ljilly28 said:


> It is a wonder our golden puppies survive into adulthood. I wish I could ask them WHY they must do these dumb things. I agree there is a chance she will process it and a chance she'll get supersick. The vet might be able to see it on xray. That is what I would do- try to find its location in there.


I know what you mean. Lady ate a tennis ball, passed it (she had pink poop for a day or so), and then turned around and ate a tug knot toy. Thankfully she passed both. Hopefully your Golden passed it and you didn't notice. I only noticed with Lady because the ball came out in a bunch of little florescent pink pieces, and with the tug toy because she actually required my help, helping it out with a plastic bag. I hope that the sock was small enough that it just came out without needing assistance. You'll be in my thoughts as we wait for an update from the vet visit.


----------



## Maxs Mom

> required my help, helping it out with a plastic bag


I have had this same issue with stuffy insides. However I want to CAUTION anyone who is thinking about helping a dog in this way. You have NO idea what if anything on the inside that may be attached to.... I did not know when I helped Teddi. All was fine, but NEVER EVER pull. You can gently assist when they push, but if it is not happening easily PLEASE GET TO A VET! 

My former supervisor in a 'similar' situation had her daughter as a small toddler go to the bathroom and some of her colon came out. Off to emergency to push it back in. 

Just letting you know something can come out.


----------



## bioteach

Our little guy (5 months) has been picking up golf balls (we live near a course where the golfers seem to aim for our house). We try to get to the balls first but he seems to always find one that we miss. I am totally terrified that he will "gargle" one backwards and swallow it. Has anyone had experience with this?

So far, he is more than willing to trade his treasure for a piece of cheese stick.


----------



## Debles

Sasha is addicted to sticks and swallows little twig pieces. I can't possibly pick up every little stick in our yard.. we have many trees with lots of sticks.
He has thrown up little sticks in the middle of the night days after he ate them. Scares me all the time. Always worry they will puncture his intestines.
I wish they knew better!

Get to the vet!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom

They show radiographs in vet journals of dogs that have swallowed multiple golf balls.


----------



## Susan6953

Please let us know how your pup is doing.


----------



## em6984

My Henry once swallowed a piece of thread, he did pass it but those few days were scary. I'm so vigilant with him but unfortunately you can only do your best and sometimes they're so determined. My Henry refuses to trade :'( even for his beloved chicken so we always have a fight on our hands.


----------



## Koda.k

Koda left me a treat that resembled a ball of trash. She through it up during the night. It was pieces of chewed plastic, bottle lids from the garbage, and the nose and eyes off her favorite teddy bear.


----------



## Susan6953

How is Ruby today?


----------



## TomCat'sGirl

Debles said:


> Sasha is addicted to sticks and swallows little twig pieces. I can't possibly pick up every little stick in our yard.. we have many trees with lots of sticks.
> He has thrown up little sticks in the middle of the night days after he ate them. Scares me all the time. Always worry they will puncture his intestines.
> I wish they knew better!
> 
> Get to the vet!!!


 
Cash eats EVERYTHING outside pinecones,sticks,shrubs,trees,rocks,dirt,grass,leaves lol you name he's tried at least once. Really have to watch him around the bbq smoker as he steals the charcoal and I know that is toxic. He scares me to death he's like a toddler.


----------



## codog11

Ruby is doing fine. No changes in her bowel movements or activity level. They said bring her in if any changes. It's been over a week, she probably passed it without us noticing. It was a small sock


----------



## Susan6953

Thanks for the followup. I had been wondering how she was doing.


----------



## kbr

my 8 month pup had quite the traumatic day yesterday. in the morning he had a few loose stools, then he got attacked by another dog on our walk (thank god he wasn't harmed) and when we returned home he was quiet and uncomfortable - a few hours later he vomited and i was quite concerned. Just a half hour later he passed what appears to be a glove. i was not missing any gloves and am very vigilant with him not putting stuff in his mouth. His dog walker informed me that he may have gotten something in his mouth a few weeks back, but that seems like a long time for it to have taken for it to pass no? 

i am keeping a close eye on him and hope he is all better now. this age really is like adolescence, it seems to be a different issue each week for us!


----------



## Ljilly28

I once could not find the battery from the TV remote anywhere. Even though Copley wasnt too muh of a hoover puppy, I actually had the vet xray him just in case it was in there. It wasn't, lol.


----------



## jacindanbrown

Watch the socks, this will not be a one time occurrence. Our puppy took to eating socks and luckily passed them all by the time we realized what was going on. Meaning pooped them out whole. But more times than not I've heard of dogs needing expensive surgery because they cause a blockage in the intestine. We found teaching our dog to retrieve socks for treats has helped stop him from trying to eat them as much, now he's more likely to bring them to us. Aversion techniques to socks did not work, just meant he'd try to sneak them when we weren't looking.. Additional we keep all clothes behind closed closet doors because he will eat a sock if left unattended. With kids use doggy gates around there bedrooms so your Golden doesn't get into it. Last, we have found big raw bones occupy our pup (now almost 2) so he's less inclined to go looking for socks, underwear or rugs to eat. We found when we were on vacation and he was staying with friends no matter how many times we told them keep the socks away he will eat them, he still got into them. So if you're leaving him make it very clear, keep the socks away or you may kill my dog.


----------



## GoldenNY_1969

4 month old puppy just swallowed fully intact, small cotton sock


----------



## jennretz

GoldenNY_1969 said:


> 4 month old puppy just swallowed fully intact, small cotton sock


You may want to start a new thread. This is an old thread. At the very least, I would recommend calling your vet.


----------



## kansas gold

Our second golden got two socks swallowed on two separate occasions. Went to we ER the first time. They induced vomiting---I believe with hydrogen peroxide and it came right up-- 2 new time we didn't realize she ate it and saw it in her stool. IF you catch it early I believe they may recommend getting them to vomit as it is possible it could cause obstruction problems - but I also know first hand they can pass it. Take away is CHECK WITH YOUR VET!


----------



## Joanne1967

My 10 week old golden chewed up a sock and swallowed it yesterday. I read that it might pass 72 hours after ingesting it, is this true?


----------



## jennretz

Joanne1967 said:


> My 10 week old golden chewed up a sock and swallowed it yesterday. I read that it might pass 72 hours after ingesting it, is this true?




You are taking a big risk. Vet visit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC

10 weeks old is just a baby. I would call my vet today and let them know. Also, at 10 weeks they need to be under constant supervision. Good luck.


----------



## Nate83

Angels doesn't eat socks she will retrieve them for me, even if it is the kids next doors sock. She really doesn't eat anything bad she just rips it apart and moves on.


----------



## nolefan

Joanne1967 said:


> My 10 week old golden chewed up a sock and swallowed it yesterday. I read that it might pass 72 hours after ingesting it, is this true?


It might, but it also might get stuck, cause a blockage and kill her. Take her to the vet asap.


----------



## djg2121

Joanne1967 said:


> My 10 week old golden chewed up a sock and swallowed it yesterday. I read that it might pass 72 hours after ingesting it, is this true?




Go to the Vet immediately. This is an emergency. Your dog could become obstructed. The sock may pass, but it also may not, and a bowel obstruction could be fatal without medical intervention. Do not wait. Go to an emergency clinic if necessary.

On edit: I should have looked at the date. Sorry. 

How did this work out?


----------

